# Picked up 3 Schwinn Jaguar Mark IV's last night.  RED/GREEN/BLACK



## Crazy8 (Oct 31, 2014)

Picked these 3 up last night.  Going to restore the black one, but the other two will be for parts.  If you are looking for anything let me know.  All the racks were beat up and broke, so I'll have to find a set in the near future to make the black one complete.


----------



## Springer Tom (Oct 31, 2014)

Can you post the serial numbers? Thanks


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 2, 2014)

Springer Tom said:


> Can you post the serial numbers? Thanks




No E0 serial numbers Tom.  Sorry!


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 2, 2014)

Cleaning up the red tank.  Got the left side done.  Right side still in the works.


----------



## Duck (Nov 3, 2014)

Been looking for a S-7 hoop that will clean up nicely for some time now- looks like the rear on the red one may (?) Interested, if so, and you'd sell. -Thanks-


----------



## spomalley86 (Nov 3, 2014)

*s7 rims*

Hey duck, I have about 10 or so 26 s7 chrome rims.  Pm me if your interested.


----------



## Duck (Nov 3, 2014)

spomalley86 said:


> Hey duck, I have about 10 or so 26 s7 chrome rims.  Pm me if your interested.



Apparently your inbox is full, Mr. Spomalley.  -Thanks-


----------



## spomalley86 (Nov 4, 2014)

*inbox cleared*

My bad duck, I just made some more room


----------

